# Ebay darkhorse Rahmen



## andre35i (24. Oktober 2008)

hallo leute...will mir das 46mm breite laufrad von echo kaufen...und dazu ein 2,5 mantel...kann ich das ohne bedenken ein bauen...oder habe ich sorgen damit...könnt ihr mir weiter helfen...

lg andre


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Oktober 2008)

in welches rad in den ebay rahmen oder in das 221pro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (24. Oktober 2008)

in denn ebay rahmen


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Oktober 2008)

gut dann noch ne frage in welchen ebay rahmen?


----------



## andre35i (24. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> gut dann noch ne frage in welchen ebay rahmen?



den trial rahmen ohne satel der für 90 euro


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Oktober 2008)

also ich hatte einen mit sattelaufnahme, und da waren die 42mm mit 2,5 hot s schon recht eng bemessen. musst immer schön zentrieren sonst schleifts.

ich empfehle es nicht. wenn dann gleich nen rictigen trialrahmen, denn der ebay-rahmen macht auf dauer eh nicht das mit was du machen müsstest um nen 2,5er mantel mit 46er felge zu rechtfertigen...


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dual-Trial-Fun-B...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-FLD-6...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## andre35i (24. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Dual-Trial-Fun-B...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> oder
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-FLD-6...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



denn 26 rahmen...wo kriege ich sonst ne anderes echo laufrad her in blau


----------



## andre35i (24. Oktober 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also ich hatte einen mit sattelaufnahme, und da waren die 42mm mit 2,5 hot s schon recht eng bemessen. musst immer schön zentrieren sonst schleifts.
> 
> ich empfehle es nicht. wenn dann gleich nen rictigen trialrahmen, denn der ebay-rahmen macht auf dauer eh nicht das mit was du machen müsstest um nen 2,5er mantel mit 46er felge zu rechtfertigen...



also erist stabiel und soll halten und hatte ihn schon mal


----------



## Eisbein (24. Oktober 2008)

das passt. in den darfkhorse/fld's ist mehr platz als in den meisten trialrahmen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Oktober 2008)

Und was bitte ist an einer 2.35" Pelle so schlecht.
Habe den 2.35er Highroller 100 mal besser gefunden als den 2.5er Minion, weil viel mehr Platz und groÃe Unterschiede habe ich nicht spÃ¼ren kÃ¶nnen.
2.35 natÃ¼rlich auch dual ply.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (24. Oktober 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das passt. in den darfkhorse/fld's ist mehr platz als in den meisten trialrahmen.



mall eine gutte nachhricht...und wie sied es aus mit den maguras...ist da noch platz...


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Oktober 2008)

Rechtschreibkönich


----------



## Eisbein (24. Oktober 2008)

andre35i schrieb:


> mall eine gutte nachhricht...und wie sied es aus mit den maguras...ist da noch platz...



bin die 42mm Tryall felge gefahren. Mit dem Evo 1 adaptern hat alles noch ganz gut gepasst, Ich glaube mit den Evo 2 system (und diesen dämlichen montageplatten) gab es platzprobleme.

Mit V Brake ging auch noch alles gut bei 42mm, aber das auch mit LX armen. Viel platz war dann auch nicht mehr...


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Oktober 2008)

also ich hatte in dem rahmen die try all die breite drin mit big betty hat gepasst ich suche mal bild mom


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Oktober 2008)

und der reifen ist fett also von den maßen her


----------



## andre35i (25. Oktober 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bin die 42mm Tryall felge gefahren. Mit dem Evo 1 adaptern hat alles noch ganz gut gepasst, Ich glaube mit den Evo 2 system (und diesen dämlichen montageplatten) gab es platzprobleme.
> 
> Mit V Brake ging auch noch alles gut bei 42mm, aber das auch mit LX armen. Viel platz war dann auch nicht mehr...



mit welche Evo 1 adaptern...brauche ich doch nicht oder doch...wenn ja wo bekomme ich die her...habe doch V Brake aufnahme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (25. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> und der reifen ist fett also von den maßen her



nagut dann werde ich mir das echo gleich bestellen...und wo hast denn reifen her und wie ist der so...


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2008)

andre35i schrieb:


> mit welche Evo 1 adaptern...brauche ich doch nicht oder doch...wenn ja wo bekomme ich die her...habe doch V Brake aufnahme...



würde dir gerne helfen, aber was zur hölle hast du da geschrieben.


----------



## *George* (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich seh da auch nicht mehr durch..


----------



## roborider (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei den Ebay Rahmen sind gern mal die Canti-Sockel schief angeschweißt. Daher stehen bei V-Brake + Alu-Backings + 38mm Felge die Arme sehr weit raus.... wird bei Maguras ähnlich sein. Also für breite Felgen sind die Rahmen meiner Meinung nach nicht so optimal, 38mm gehen noch.


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Oktober 2008)

nö muss ich wiedersprechen geht wunderbar mit ner 47er try all felge und den evo adaptern


----------



## Eisbein (26. Oktober 2008)

wie wir ja alle wissen werden die dinger offensichtlich nicht nach Plan gefertigt. Sieht man ja immer wieder an den verschiedenen Geometrien...

Drum kann es gut sein das ein Hinterbau mal etwas breiter ist als der andere...


----------



## Maxximum (27. Oktober 2008)

wo du recht hast hast du recht.
wenn andre also nen rahmen hat wie eisbein und ich dann ist an 47mm gar nicht zu denken.
mütze's hingegen hat anscheinend die cantis nen bissl weiter außen und dadurch mehr platz zum einstellen.


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (2. November 2008)

hab den rahmen mit sattelklemme und die breiteste felge die mit evo2 passt,ist ne 3,7(brave big foot)


----------



## andre35i (26. Dezember 2008)

ich habe den ebay trial rahmen Dual+Trial+Fun Bike FLD-663-10 ...möchte wissen ob ich mein 46 echo laufrad mit nen 2,5 mantel fahren kann oder doch nur 2,35...da ja hinten nur 60 bis 63mm platz ist...und die felge ja schon so breit ist...


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2008)

also ich hatte mir sicherheitshalber nur de 42mm felge dort rein installiert. das fand ich auch ausreichend. evtl hätte aber auch ne 47er felge gepasst, dann klappt es gerade so mit maguras und den evo-adaptern, wahrscheinlich aber auch nur mit den evo1 und nicht den evo2 adaptern.

evo2






evo1





die evo1 kann man nach aussen drehen wie auf dem bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (26. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also ich hatte mir sicherheitshalber nur de 42mm felge dort rein installiert. das fand ich auch ausreichend. evtl hätte aber auch ne 47er felge gepasst, dann klappt es gerade so mit maguras und den evo-adaptern, wahrscheinlich aber auch nur mit den evo1 und nicht den evo2 adaptern.
> 
> evo2
> 
> ...





wo bekomme ich die evo 1 adapter her


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2008)

ebay! oder hier im bikemarkt schauen


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (26. Dezember 2008)

mit den evo1 bekommt dann aber das problem das man mit dem fuss dranhängen bleibt wenn die bremsen zu weit nach außen stehen


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2008)

das kann natürlich passieren. muss man sich dran gewöhnen, hauptsache die bremse passt!


----------

